# Dome lights w-not time out.



## Ls2muscle (Nov 6, 2011)

OK, I have a 2006 gto,but my interior lights are giving me problems. Initially they wouldn't come on at all but I found the fuse and replaced it. Now they come on but will not go off when I close the doors or turn on the ignition or anything. I have to solely use the dome light switch to turn them on and off. 
One person I talked to said it was my relay, and another said that my driver side door switch is broken that is supposed to send a signal to turn them off. Their reasoning behind the switch is that I do not get any "door ajar" messages from my dash when I have the car running and the door open. I checked and the passenger door has no "door ajar" indicator either when it is open. I don't know if it even has one to start with honestly. I do get the infernally annoying beeping if i open the driver side door with the key in the ignition.... 
Tired of darkness hope someone can help!!


----------

